# Hypoglycemia (low blood sugar)



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I often get hypoglycemia attacks 1-3 hours after I eat whenever I eat something high in sugar, especially if it's not part of a more balanced meal. I actually bought a blood sugar machine a long time ago so I know for sure. Sometimes though, I can't tell the difference between my sugar being low and just severe DR symptoms because they resemble each other closely. This is why I've made a mental note that if I ever start feeling particularly strong DR that I always sit down and check my sugar level. The thing is, low sugar starts making your mental process funky (even in normal people) and sometimes you may forget to check. My "rescue plan" is a handful of raisins followed by some type of quick meal (such as a turkey sandwich), or if it's really bad I will quickly chug down a soda or apple juice followed by a meal to stabilize things (if you don't eat, it will just crash again...the fruit/juice/soda is just an emergency stop gap measure to quickly get you out of the funk until you can make something to eat). I have to say though, hypoglycemia is probably the worst feeling I've ever had in my life, and it takes 10 minutes to begin to recover and up to 30-45 minutes after eating to fully recover from all the cerebral effects of an attack.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have the same thing, which is actually called reactive hypoglycemia. It's where the body over produces insulin when you eat and that causes you to crash. Mine has gotten so bad that I cannot eat any carbs or sugars at all. I can only eat protein. If I have a food that has both protein and carbs, the protein content has to be higher than the carb content or I still crash.

Low blood sugar does feel a lot like dr. I used to get really foggy headed, irritated, sleepy, disoriented before dp. I had a really bad low blood sugar attack about a week ago that I mistook for bad dp. I ate some tacos (high protein) and drank some water and it immediate went away. It's a good thing to keep an eye out to see if it is blood sugar as opposed to dp.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Every time i have had a bad anxiety episode with severe DP/DR it's always been when i haven't be eating properly.

First ever anxiety and panic attacks i had with severe DP/DR was in yr 8 at high school and back in those days i never ate before school and would fast all the way through school. Which would of undoubtedly made my blood sugar low.

I also had a really bad episode after attempting the anabolic diet which is 5 days of very low carb with the weekends being very high carb, i never made it through to a very high carb day cause three days into the diet i had intense panic attacks and massive DP/DR, pretty much the worse i've ever felt.

Hypoglycemia is a weird thing cause by the time you're feeling shaky and anxious your blood sugar is back to normal, it's the hormones your body releases (adrenaline and cortisol) to deal with the low blood sugar that cause the majority of side effects. They raise your blood sugar back up so if you see a doc or have a blood test everything shows up fine and everyone thinks it's all in your head.

It's a balancing act for me cause i can't function without carbs. Pretty much a balanced diet is when i feel better.

I've found the best i've ever felt was when i was following tom venuto's burn the fat feed the muscle guidelines. Well balanced meals every 3 - 4 hours does the trick of maintaining blood sugar levels, for me anyways.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I sort of have had this phobia lately of getting it in my sleep. Has that ever happened to any of you?


----------

